# Vider la Corbeille : Fichiers vraiment disparus ?



## tolbiac (10 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour,

Sous Mac OS 7.X j'ai effacé des fichiers puis j'ai vider la corbeille. Y'a-t-il un moyen de retrouver les fichiers ?

Parce qu'en fait sous Mac OS 8.1 lorsqu'on met des fichiers trop volumineux à la corbeille et qu'on la vide, il dit un truc du genre : "les elts dans la corbeille prennent trop de place voulez-vous vraiment les effacer du dique dur ?"
Donc cela sous-entend qu'en temps normal lorsqu'on efface des fichiers ils ne sont pas forcément effacer du disque dur ?

Merci d'avance pour vous excaplications.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2003)

je ne crois pas que ce soit ça le message affiché par MacOS 8.1 (ou alors tu as installé un utilitaire permettant de réparer les destructions intempestives de fichiers...)

Normalement le message de confirmation quand on vide la corbeille, signale le nombre de fichiers et la taille occupée par les fichiers que l'on s'apprête à supprimer définitivement...

Ensuite ils sont effectivement perdus. Certains utilitaires affirment pouvoir les retrouver (Norton UnErase par exemple), mais il faut agir très vite après vidage de la corbeille. (idem sous Mac OS 7... de mémoire, outre Norton il devait exister un ensemble d'utilitaires du nom de MacTools )


----------



## Bernard53 (10 Juillet 2003)

Sous Système 7 un arrêt brutal du Mac par coupure de l'alimentation électrique vous permet de retrouver les fichiers dans la Corbeille après redémarrage. Ceci n'est plus valable avec Mac OS 9 il vous faut un utilitaire ; tel Norton UnErase, comme le cite remyleroy ; et plus tôt vous le faites après vidage de la Corbeille meilleures sont vos chances de récupération. Sous OS 8 je ne sais pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait quand vous videz la Corbeille les fichiers ne sont pas réllement effacés du disque dur. C'est-à-dire que les fichiers ne sont pas ré-écrits avec des zéro par exemple, mais il est indiqué au Finder que la place que ces fichiers occupaient est libre. Donc le Finder pourra de nouveau utiliser l'espace ainsi libéré. 

Salutations.


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Juillet 2003)

Bernard53 a dit:
			
		

> *
> En fait quand vous videz la Corbeille les fichiers ne sont pas réllement effacés du disque dur. C'est-à-dire que les fichiers ne sont pas ré-écrits avec des zéro par exemple, mais il est indiqué au Finder que la place que ces fichiers occupaient est libre. Donc le Finder pourra de nouveau utiliser l'espace ainsi libéré.
> *



l'écriture de 0 (ou de toute autre répétition de caractère) est une fonctionalité de sécurité, qui sera par exemple présente sur panther (10.3).


----------

